# Embroidery on a hat



## bumann84 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been searching on the internet for months looking for information about embroidery. I made a design I wanted embroidered on a hat and I cannot find anyone who will do one piece. 

The design is 3" wide and about 2.25" high, and would use maybe 8-9 colors. I think it is kind of detailed, but I've seen many embroidered items that are far more detailed than mine.

The few people I contacted in the city I live, and in the city my parents live in will do it for a set up fee of $50-$60 and then the embroidery on the hat for $25-$30. I already purchased the hat, which was $12 by itself. I cannot justify spending almost $100 on a trucker hat. 

Are there any companies that do only 1 piece? I had no idea it costs that much, especially since I already made the design. I really don't want to give up on the idea, but $100 is a lot for one piece, and the design is so specialized I can't have several made for multiple gifts because I have no one else to give them to. 

I know this is a bit out of the purpose of this forum, but I feel like like I have hit a dead end and this is my final option. Please let me know if anyone knows of anything. I am willing to trade also, I can do some graphic design type things, but I have no intention of making a business out of it. I would trade the rights of the design for a discount on the embroidery. 

Anyway, please help, any feedback or information would be helpful.


----------



## bumann84 (Nov 9, 2009)

I just got another quote back from one of the companies I e-mailed and this is what they said "the stitching cost will probably be $14 - $20. The cost to convert the graphic to a stitch file will probably be between $140 - $160 initially to convert." To me this is ridiculous. Should I just give up? Please help me!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Amanda, You can send me the graphic (PM me) , but realistically a design will cost 30 to 50+ to digitize (machine code for the embroidery machine) and at least 1.5 to $3 per thousand stitches to run just one cap... it's just how the time/economics work. Now when you duplicate on many caps the digitizing and the economies of scale will give you that "affordable" price that you seek when you spread the cost between a bunch of caps that wholesale blank for a couple bucks.

Ian


----------



## superpunch.com (Nov 8, 2009)

May i ask where you are from? We have customers all over, maybe i can find one near you?


----------



## bumann84 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am from South Dakota, and I've checked almost everywhere in the state.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

What drives the cost up to where you think it's ridiculous, is the digitizing of the file.

Embroidery is not like printing...in order to replicate your design in embroidery, a digitizer needs to create a stitch file that gives instructions to the machine. Not only is this a time intensive process, but it requires a specialized skill.

Additionally, designs for caps need to be digitized differently that designs for flat goods....another specialized skill within a specialized skill.

You're asking for a custom design on a single item. I know that many customers think that the embroidery machine just does everything, but what you need to realize is that it's alot like ordering a cake at the bakery, and thinking that all the baker has to do it put it in the oven.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Very well said Michele.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

You always have the alternative of buying a $20,000 embroidery machine and $10,000 digitizing software and doing it yourself? $49 setup (if your graphics are useable) plus $1.50 per 1000 stitches with a $9.00 minimum for one piece. And at that we're not exactly going to retire anytime soon, no matter how "ridiculous" you might think... good luck with your project.


----------



## bumann84 (Nov 9, 2009)

My other alternative is I can do it by hand. I have done it before, nothing quite as large as this one, but you can't tell the difference between my hand work from a machine. I just don't have the time to spend on it before Christmas to get it done. If other people actually spend $100 on one item then maybe I should open up shop and offer my services. 

You say that digitizing is a highly specialized skill...I believe it, I have no reason to doubt you, everyone on here that I have talked to has said so. However, I can't understand how thread is so much, and the digitizing is being claimed to take 2-3 hours for a detailed piece, so that works out to roughly $20-$25 an hour for the work. That is as much as a person with a college degree makes, and I am sure there is no degree for digitizing software. 

$100 is ridiculous. I have more than one present to purchase. I know you all need to make a living, I am not arguing your career or business choices. I am saying that $100 for a trucker hat is ridiculous. 

My boyfriend works in a machine shop and runs and writes code for a CNC mill, this is a highly specialized skill that requires a degree, or a lot of training, and he nor the company he works for, charges $20 an hour for the coding and production of the piece. The CNC machines are $10,000 for a small, limited use machine. Software is $5,000. The machine he works on is a 5 axis Haas and can do pretty much anything, and it cost $160,000. He said they could mill my design into a piece of stainless steel for $5, that includes the coding, and the material, however, I can't put stainless steel on a hat.

I appreciate everyone's help, and advice. I am sorry that I can't understand this high cost. But some of the comments I have received are hurtful and mean, which is uncalled for. All I wanted was advice on possible alternatives to spending $100 on 1 hat. I am not a millionaire who can spend $100 on a gift for each person on my list. I wish I was or this whole thing would not be an issue. I am just a college student trying to do something nice and personal for a gift, and I wish so many people didn't want to take advantage of what I thought was a simple request. I believe I will hang my hat (pun intended) and try and find something else for a gift. Again, thank you for the help.


----------



## superpunch.com (Nov 8, 2009)

This is exactly where we, in North America, have to beat the orient.....1 to 72 pieces..with service, quality and price.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Amanda, there are digitizing programs that will automatically convert an image to an embroidery file. The unfortunate realitity is the stitchout of these automatic generations will look like crap. Someone would need to spend a couple of hours converting the image to an embroidery file. If I had the time, I'd consider doing it for you but my digitizing skills are not that good.

As I said in my email, I'd be happy to work on it for you were it not for the potential copyright issue. I understand a lawyer (relative) has advised you that it shouldn't be an issue. At the same time, a single item for under $100 isn't worth the risk of losing my company, equipment, etc. I've already spent over $1000 dealing with a bogus C&D and I can't afford to go down that street again, especially for a a single order.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Amanda. I realize that $100 seems like a lot of money to do one cap .... and it is. But at the same time, I hope you can understand the amount of time, trouble and work it will take to create just that one cap.

I don't know your design but based on what you have told us ..... creating a quality detailed 8/9 color design, setting up the machine, stitching test samples, editing the design where necessary and then finally stitching the cap could easily take the better part of a day. 

It will be tough to find an embroidery business willing to take on that kind of work and commit that kind of time at cut rate prices.

For most embroiderers, "one of" stitchouts [especially if a custom design has to be created] are a real pain in the butt and simply get in the way of higher volume production. 

Also, the fact that you are supplying your own cap will discourage many embroiderers from considering the job because not all caps and/or cap styles are created equal when it comes to embroidery .... especially when stitching large detailed designs.

Good luck and hope you are able to find someone to do the job for you.

Bob


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll tell you what is hurtful... just because you can't afford it doesn't mean the project should be subsidized by the shop owner and that is exactly what you seek. True, digitizing doesn't require a degree but my digitizer makes $13 an hour plus benefits. The software was almost $20K and costs thousands of dollars a year to keep current. I have rent, utilities, insurance yadda yadda yadda. There is no way in the world that I can offer digitizing services for under $20 an hour and neither can your boyfriends machine shop. Now they might be building the cost into the job? We do that too. Order 72 hats and the digitizing is "Free" and the embroidery would be about $4 a hat.

But you want one piece of embroidery! The shop that sold you the blank cap made a tidy profit, especially since most trucker caps wholesale for about $2 or less.

Let me ask you this question... what would you consider paying to have your artwork embroidered onto one cap? Just curious what you think is fair and reasonable.

Good luck, have a nice holiday...


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Amanda,

Here is an alternative. You can download an evaluation copy of Embird, a digitizing software. You could supply the pattern and take it to a shop who will sew it out for you. Take in some extra hats and be prepared to modify your pattern.

Otherwise, you could send it off to a digitizing shop and have them do that. It would probably cost $30-$80 if you shop around, but you would have a pattern you could take to someone.

In any event, you are being critical of something you have never done and have little knowledge of what is needed to make an embroidery machine work.

You know, I have a great design for a sports car. I haven't had good luck finding an auto company who will build one for me at a cost I feel like spending. I feel your pain.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

oldkush said:


> Amanda. I realize that $100 seems like a lot of money to do one cap .... and it is. But at the same time, I hope you can understand the amount of time, trouble and work it will take to create just that one cap.
> 
> I don't know your design but based on what you have told us ..... creating a quality detailed 8/9 color design, setting up the machine, stitching test samples, editing the design where necessary and then finally stitching the cap could easily take the better part of a day.
> 
> ...


 
Amen to everything you said.


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe as a college student you can apply for a bailout from our government and they will subsidize your purchase! When you enter the real labor market you will realize the costs involved in running a business, home based or not and will appreciate teh lesson you learned from this exercise.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

In fairness to Amanda, I don't think she is looking for a handout or give-away. She thought an embroidered cap would make a nice gift but was surprised at what it would cost to do just one cap.

Not knowing the embroidery business, I think she simply did not realize how much investment, time and work must go into producing a single cap with a custom design ..... just like I can't understand why a new vehicle costs so much or why prescription costs seem so high.

Bob


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

bumann84 said:


> My boyfriend works in a machine shop and runs and writes code for a CNC mill, this is a highly specialized skill that requires a degree, or a lot of training, and he nor the company he works for, charges $20 an hour for the coding and production of the piece. The CNC machines are $10,000 for a small, limited use machine. Software is $5,000. The machine he works on is a 5 axis Haas and can do pretty much anything, and it cost $160,000. He said they could mill my design into a piece of stainless steel for $5, that includes the coding, and the material, however, I can't put stainless steel on a hat.


Only $5 for programming, mill time (even automated high speed CNC mills pay someone for setup, tear down and cutter replacement), and stainless steel material for a one-off piece?

Send me the number of your boyfriend's shop (and quickly...because if they really do price like that, they're not going to be around long). 






Amanda, are you firm about your design being embroidered? You may be able to get your design cut from vinyl or flocking and pressed for quite a bit less.


----------

